# Tackle Stores



## @work (Jun 20, 2012)

The family is headed down to Pensacola in mid-August for several days. Can you guys recommend some good tackle stores in the Pensacola area that carry a good supply of inshore tackle?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Outcast comes to mind.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Outcast is a good one. Another is Academy on David Hwy just off I-10.....they have a pretty good fishing stock.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Hot spots in gulf breeze or outcast in warrington depending on where your staying. If your looking for customer service by all means stay away from gulf breeze bait and tackle their service is below poor.


----------



## @work (Jun 20, 2012)

We're staying at the Beach Club on P'cola Beach. Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Hot spots just across the bridge is your best bet.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Go to Hot Spots, they're on the right just a little after you get off 3-mile bridge in Gulf Breeze.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Hot Spots... no doubt


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

If you are around Bayou Texar try Dizzy Lizzys. Awesome service. If Pensacola Beach/Gulf Breeze Hot Spots.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hot Spots, Dizzy Lizzys, Outcast all come to mind. Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle is an ongoing debate on here re: service and prices.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, Dizzy Lizzy is a good one, forgot about that one. I live in De Funiak. All of these are good for quality and talking tips if needed. Academy is good for price but not much on tips.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hot spots!!!


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

For tackle and artificials academy has better prices than the local tackle shops.


----------



## shakenbake (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopin4aboat, I dont know where you re coming from with the comments on GBBT. They help me beyond belief, are very nice, cut deals, and are all about customer service. I know Victor personally and he helps everyone in ever way he can as well as the rest of the staff. They have been helping people in this area for over 30 years.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

dantheman1 said:


> For tackle and artificials academy has better prices than the local tackle shops.



Support your local shop! Price is not everything.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Hot Spots although the salty character of Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle reminds me of Oscar Madison in the "The Odd Couple."


----------

